# Looking for breakaway spinner



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

1145/2
9’6” spinner......buy or trade
know there are some out there..


----------



## bigmouthbass (Jun 27, 2010)

Have you looked at fiblink rods before? Great prices.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Im sure there are other rods as good but that rod is a known commodity.
Had 2 and sold them for “something newer and better”.......was a mistake.


----------

